# Favorite Book



## ProudlyAnonymous (Jan 9, 2008)

So, what's your all-time favorite ficiton novel / non-fiction book?

Fiction - War And Peace, Leo Tolstoy
Non-Ficiton- Bible, GOD


----------



## citygirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I read, Forever Amber, many years ago, can't remember the author, but it was an excellent story in the late 1600's.  I liked the name Amber, and so the charater in my story is Amber. Besides that I am not sure, as I have read many good books since then. I find Fiction, some Non-Fiction and the Bible very interesting.   I guess I like variety  cg


----------



## PianoGirl (Jan 20, 2008)

_Twilight_ by Stephenie Meyers. I love this book. I can't seem to get the sequels tho. It's really bugging me.


----------



## Matt3483 (Jan 21, 2008)

ProudlyAnonymous said:


> So, what's your all-time favorite ficiton novel / non-fiction book?
> 
> Fiction - War And Peace, Leo Tolstoy
> Non-Ficiton- Bible, GOD




Hahaha. Surely you don't actually believe 'God' wrote the Bible. Or do you? 

Even Christians believe that it was written by twelve guys who followed another guy around. Maybe it was a typo, but that was just too funny to ignore.


----------



## Rathma (Jan 21, 2008)

I read John Mardens Tomorrow Series - my favourite.

I also like Tobruk, the Bible and 800 Lighthorse men


----------



## ieuan (Jan 21, 2008)

*Reviling the Almight*

Christians normally will say about the Bible that it is the best ever literature ever written. Written by dozens of different authors spanning six or more thousand years. That to compare with a similar piece of work one would need to combine Milton, Blake and Shakespeare all in one, and yet it is better than those by far in style, pathos, poetry and content. It is written by different people from different nations, Moses was Egyption, Job was not a Jew, inpsired by the WORD of God. Jesus is the WORD of God.

The Holy Bible is acknowledged as the most holy of books by Christians, Jews, Moslems, Hindus and Buddists, in all possibly a thousand million people or if you like a billion people. They come from all the nations of the globe, of all classes and intellect, of low and the highest education, encompassing labourers to professors and some genuis'. And that would include people much brighter than our own Ox.

So why you *Matt3483* seek to mock the Almighty is a puzzle to me. The Bible say you have eyes but cannot see, have ears but cannot hear, have a tongue but it mouths violence and vile things; and yet you have been made by God, yet rivile Him. You would rather believe that you have evolved from slime yet take offence if we remind you of your origin. You cannot comprehend the glory of the Almighty because you are a child of perdition, spawned by Satan. You are your father's son.

I hope one day you will turn for the sake of your own soul.

Don't accuse me of preaching, you brought it up and in doing so bring condemnation on your own head.

regards

Ieuan


----------



## Rathma (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt3483,

12 guys didn't write the Bible! Four wrote the first four books in the New Testament, then a few more wrote more. Majority of the New Testament was written by one bloke named Paul/Saul. The Old Testament was written by more guys that I'll ever know.

God didn't really write them, He said what he wanted to be written down, then his writier will write it down (or something close to that).


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 21, 2008)

Some of the stuff in the bible is timeless.  I certainly wouldn't compare it to real authors as far as style goes though.  It's mostly just little parables and shit passed down by mouth that some cult members wrote down, or exaggerated variations of old incidents (like Noah's flood).

My favorite (adult) books are probably a tie of Confederacy of Dunces and American Psycho.


----------



## ieuan (Jan 21, 2008)

Malone, it not just me saying that the Bible is a literery masterpiece, it is countless literary masters.

Read some of the books, Malone; the literature is rich and outstanding as narrative. Try the book of Job, nothing has ever been written like the book of Job, or try the Book of Revelation, or the story of Ruth the Moabite woman, some of the statements made by Ruth have been copied by statesmen for thousands of years.

Remeber Harry Hopkins and Winston Churchill in the dark days of 1942?

'They people will be my people and thy God my God, witherest thou goest I will go...'

regards

ieuan


----------



## delilah_sighs (Jan 21, 2008)

my favorite work of fiction is(in no particular order): An American Tragedy by theordore dreisder; a prayer for owen meany by john irving
non-fiction: none in paticular


----------



## Matt3483 (Jan 21, 2008)

ieuan said:


> Christians normally will say about the Bible that it is the best ever literature ever written. Written by dozens of different authors spanning six or more thousand years. That to compare with a similar piece of work one would need to combine Milton, Blake and Shakespeare all in one, and yet it is better than those by far in style, pathos, poetry and content. It is written by different people from different nations, Moses was Egyption, Job was not a Jew, inpsired by the WORD of God. Jesus is the WORD of God.
> 
> The Holy Bible is acknowledged as the most holy of books by Christians, Jews, Moslems, Hindus and Buddists, in all possibly a thousand million people or if you like a billion people. They come from all the nations of the globe, of all classes and intellect, of low and the highest education, encompassing labourers to professors and some genuis'. And that would include people much brighter than our own Ox.
> 
> ...



This just makes me pity you, Ieuan. 

I was simply pointing out that 'God' himself did not sit down at his big wooden desk with a pen and paper and write the Bible. Or am I mistaken?

*P.S.* - What does this have to do with Ox?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh. Sorry. I thought this was a favorite book thread.

Backs out.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 21, 2008)

ieaun I didn't mean to imply you were alone in holding the bible in such high regard, nor that is was poorly written.  It's just that from what I remember of reading it, it was very jumbled, pieced together, and often boring.  I just didn't feel it was worth of Dickens or others with more prestige.  I reread some of it today, mostly what you suggested, and you're right, it's pretty good stuff at times.

To call it non-fiction, though, is bullshit by any definition.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 21, 2008)

_To_ _Kill a Mocking Bird_. Read it as kid, and still revisit it from time to time.

"Non-fiction (sort of), _In Cold Blood,_ hands down.


----------



## ieuan (Jan 22, 2008)

The Bible is the most popular book ever, it is non-fiction it's about real people in nreal time over the eons. To get a charter to prinmt a Bible is like getting a charter to print money, it's a goldmine. Guarranteed to sell. There have been billions of Bibles printed and billions of homes have one, can you say that about any other book? I think not.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 22, 2008)

So you think Adam and Eve were real...and that they lived in a magical garden.  And I don't mean the theoretical "first man and woman," I mean specifically Adam and Eve as the bible portrays them.


----------



## Kion (Jan 22, 2008)

Couldn't help but find it funny that a "Whats your favorite book" thread has turned into a reglious debate about the bible, lol.
Anyway
Fiction/ Mort-Terry Pratchett
Non-fiction/ Silver sword-(insert author name)
Can't remember who wrote it, read it years and years and years ago.
Sorry for interupting the Bible debate, please continue.


----------



## ieuan (Jan 22, 2008)

Malone, I will ask you one question as you seem incredulouse that anyone left alive actually takes the Bible as factual. If the Bible is Holy and if it is God's WORD, as I believe it is, why would I doubt the veracity of the Almighty?

I hope that answers you Malone. I am equally incredulous that people believe we evolved from bacteria that exist in comets from outer space; that these microscopic bateria somehow evolve in to dinasaurs and then human beings as beautiful and compex as we are by random chance. I would rather believe in God Almighty.


regards

Ieuan


----------



## Just Me (Jan 22, 2008)

ieuan said:


> Malone, I will ask you one question as you seem incredulouse that anyone left alive actually takes the Bible as factual. If the Bible is Holy and if it is God's WORD, as I believe it is, why would I doubt the veracity of the Almighty?


Actually, you're fool to think that everything in the bible happened exactly as it is written. There are millions of respected commentaries that say that specific stories in the bible are not meant to be taken literally because there was no other answer as to how or why it was possible - and I don't mean that some preacher in the bible belt said it, I mean respected commentaries like Maimonides, Rashi, Nahmanides, etc.

And the simpler answer to your question lies directly within the question:
"If the Bible is Holy and if it is God's WORD, *as I believe it is*"
You believe that it is holy, that it is god's word, that doesn't mean that everyone believes that. It's an opinion that's being stated as fact.


----------



## rumpole40k (Jan 22, 2008)

Fiction- Any of the Rumpole of the Bailey series by John Mortimer

Non-Fiction - Hmmm .....


----------



## kingajcice (Jan 22, 2008)

Non-Fiction : Bible, and it is real, no arguments, if you don't choose to believe in it it's not my problem, have fun with eternal death.

Fiction : Eldest, then Eragon

Absolute best books written, not ripped off in any sense regardless of those who read the critics and immediately believe them.

Anyone who really thinks they're ripped off really loves the books they believe it's ripped off from, and they're just being defensive.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 22, 2008)

So you think the earth and everything on it was created in six days?  I mean...come on.  You say you'd "rather" believe in god.  Okay, that's fine, but there is evidence to contradict the things in the bible.  The earth is not six thousand years old like the bible says.  Man evolved, we didn't just pop up one day.  I have no problem with believing in a higher power, but taking the bible literally means to ignore all reason and evidence and rely on what you'd "rather" believe.  I'd "rather" believe that I shit money, but that doesn't make it true.


----------



## missmia86 (Jan 22, 2008)

Favourite book:

A FRINGE OF LEAVES, by Patrick White.

LOVED IT!


----------



## kingajcice (Jan 22, 2008)

Malone said:


> So you think the earth and everything on it was created in six days?  I mean...come on.  You say you'd "rather" believe in god.  Okay, that's fine, but there is evidence to contradict the things in the bible.  The earth is not six thousand years old like the bible says.  Man evolved, we didn't just pop up one day.  I have no problem with believing in a higher power, but taking the bible literally means to ignore all reason and evidence and rely on what you'd "rather" believe.  I'd "rather" believe that I shit money, but that doesn't make it true.



I absolutely disagree, in fact, to take the bible literally for me is much more likely then evolving from retarded monkeys(you want to take the bare minimums of the bible, fine, I'll take the bare minimums of Evolution).

Were you aware that there were two ways to carbon date things?

one is the millions of years way, and the other is calculated using the mathematics if a flood from the time of Noah actually came.

Using this calculation, you can't find a single thing on Earth over 6000 years old.


----------



## kingajcice (Jan 22, 2008)

Also, there is much more evidence to contradict exact things inside evolution then there is to contradict the Bible.  Everything, if read properly, fits throughout history in the bible.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow.  I'm always amazed at how fucking crazy people are.  With views like yours, you should come over to America.  We'll make you president!

There was no "great flood."  What the bible refers to is one season when the Tigris or the Nile or one of those rivers flooded very, very much, and the king at the time loaded all his stuff onto a boat to save it.
There has never been one piece of evidence found to suggest Jews were enslaved by the Egyptians, nor that any large group of people lived in significant time in the desert.
As for not believing in evolution...I don't think you're giving nature enough credit.  Since you obviously don't believe in science, there's really no way to argue this reasonably, so I'll just leave you to your ignorance.

Have fun in heaven.


----------



## Just Me (Jan 22, 2008)

What amazes me is that people spend the time and money to develop a different way to calculate *time*. Time doesn't change, love - it's a constant. That method of dating actually depends on time passing slower way back when Noah built an ark and crammed two of everything on there.

If the great flood really did happen, tell me, where's the evidence? We have evidence of the ice age, we have evidence of volcano eruptions and earthquakes that happened well over 6000 years ago, why not this flood which supposedly wiped out everything that wasn't on that boat?

And if nothing dates back more than 6,000 years, what are dinosaurs? An elaborate hoax?


----------



## Matt3483 (Jan 23, 2008)

And how, indeed, did Noah fit two of each species on this fabled ark?


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 23, 2008)

There's really no point continuing this.
Some people believe facts.  Others believe what they want to be true.  Neither side will change their minds.
I'm out of this thread.


----------



## ieuan (Jan 23, 2008)

One of my favourite books is 'Defeat Into Victory' by Viscount Field Marshal William Slim. Slim writes a vivid and detailed account of his experiences in the Burma campaigns of 1942 - 1945. He experienced the bitterness of defeat from a rabid enemy, the Japanese, and from that experience grew stronger and wiser and turned the tables against them by good soldiering and strong generalship. 

He never forgot his roots as a soldier and always said that his sucess rested on the British soldier, Chinese, American, Indian and other colonial troops including the Aztecs in his army. 14th army came out of WW2 as a heroic army, alway the last to get modern equipment' these being reserved for the Europe theater of war, and known eventually as the forgotten army. He solved the problem of massive shortages of silk for parachutes for instance by illicitating the cooperation of private Indian companies to devlop and manufacture parachutes from jute. These jute parachutes were far too unreliable for men, but for equipment became a war winner. Supplies of food and sturdy equipment were dropped throughout Slim's campaigns by jute parachutes. He used this inventivenss in all aspects of his war with the Japanese and in doing so became a great general.

Slim was an Englishman, from Manchester and in my opinion a greater general even than his peer Viscount Field Marshall Bernard Montgomery. He had none of the negatiove characteristic of 'Monty', and was a popular figure in public aswel as in his private life. Slim exhibited all the greatness of the best of the English speaking peoples.

His book may be too detailed for some and cannot be called light reading, it is factual throughout, some may say too much so, sometimes sounding very much like the official accounts issued by the War office in the UK, but his detailed accounts of numbers, regiment, divisions with all their commanders is his generous spirit showing through in giving the credit to the men who actually fought in Burma.

I can recomment this book to anyone interested in WW2 history, or anyone who wishes to understand greatness in men under emmense hardship in war.

Paperback reprints available, and original editions available from the large 2nd hand booksellers in the UK and USA, google it and you get a huge response.

regards


Ieaun


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Jan 24, 2008)

kingajcice said:


> I absolutely disagree, in fact, to take the bible literally for me is much more likely then evolving from retarded monkeys(you want to take the bare minimums of the bible, fine, I'll take the bare minimums of Evolution).
> 
> Were you aware that there were two ways to carbon date things?
> 
> ...



Just  a little note, the theory isn't that we evolved -from- monkeys, it's that monkeys and humans share a common ancestor.  I know, easy mistake ^.~.
And.. How do you figure on the carbon dating?  Carbon dating tests carbon atoms for decay, something that happens in a measurable amount of time, and according to how much of the atom is actually still intact, assigns an age to it.  How are there any mathematics attributed to a mythical flood? >.o

Anywhooo..


PianoGirl said:


> _Twilight_ by Stephenie Meyers. I love this book. I can't seem to get the sequels tho. It's really bugging me.


My girlfriend is in love with that book, and both of its sequels .  She's been trying to get me to read it.

My personal favorite books areeee...
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams^.~, Foundation and Earth by Isaac Asimov, and The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle.


----------



## Snakes & Ladders (Jan 24, 2008)

Catch-22..or Blood Meridian

Its hard to choose...I don't have a favorite non-fiction


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 24, 2008)

Mmm...Hitchhikers.  Absolutely wonderful.  I have the complete works in one big book, and some of them do drag on a bit, but most are inspired and hilarious.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Jan 24, 2008)

I have them all in one as well.  I'm only a tad disappointed of the impression the movie gave everyone who hasn't read them. -Shakes head.-


----------



## One_Who_Writes_Fantasy (Feb 2, 2008)

----


----------



## JessicaVendetta (Feb 3, 2008)

The Memory Room by Mary Rakow.

Her first Novel and a master-piece. I'd kill to go to her literature classes.


----------



## Mishki (Feb 6, 2008)

ieuan said:


> The Holy Bible is acknowledged as the most holy of books by Christians, Jews, Moslems, Hindus and Buddists, in all possibly a thousand million people or if you like a billion people



Hindus and Buddhists?  :-s

For my favorite book, it's a toss-up between Till We Have Faces and Watership Down, I think.  I love pretty much everything by Philippa Gregory and Ray Bradbury, too.

ETA - and Lord Jim, by Joseph Conrad.  Definitely my favorite of the classics.


----------



## MerryLlama (Feb 10, 2008)

hee hee loved the bible debate!

anyways its really hard to pin down my fave book since each time i read a book it becomes my new favourite...
I loved Hitchhikers for it randomness, eragon/eldest for fantasy and lord of the rings for a trilogy. 

I don't really have a fave non fiction (i haven't read the bible) i tend to prefer fantasy


----------



## Sam (Feb 11, 2008)

Favourite book, or best book you've read? There's a difference, however small. My *favourite *all time book is _Blackout _by _John J. Nance. _The best book I've ever read is: _Clear and Present Danger _by _Tom Clancy. _Both of them are exceptional, in any case.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Feb 15, 2008)

Mhm! Twilight by Stephenie Meyer. New Moon, and Eclipse of course. I also like; 
Impulse by Ellen Hopkins 
Street Pharm by Allison van Diepen 
Girl, Interrupted by Susanna Kaysen 
The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton 
Maybe I have to many favorites. lmao


----------



## lemonavenue (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a finicky taste in books and as a consequence I haven't read as much as some people, although I still have favorites. I'm not sure I can choose a favorite book in fiction, but here are my top picks in no particular order. :read:

1. Animal Farm
2. Ender's Game
3. Slaughter House Five
4. Small Gods
5. The Martian Chronicles
6. I, Robot

I've got to stop the list there, because I could go on. But for nonfiction it's no contenst.

Zen in the Art of Writing by Ray Bradbury


----------



## chimchimski (Feb 24, 2008)

It's a toss up, I honestly can't choose.

The Silence of The Lambs~Thomas Harris
Silent Witness~Richard North Patterson
Beach Music~Pat Conroy


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't play favourites, but I am consistently fascinated by 'Red Azalea' by Anchee Min. This is because she attempted to write her autobiography several times in her native Mandarin, but only succeeded after learning a new language, namely English.


----------



## FantasyWitch (Feb 24, 2008)

Fiction for me is... Lord of the Rings, my all time favourite book. Not because of its cult-like fan base, or the fact it is fantabulous (its my word, don't take it away from me!) but because at 9 years old I picked it up and asked my dad to help me read it. It was the one book I can continually read over and over and over again and get something richer from it each time. 

Non-fiction... hmm I don't know... I'm not big on non fiction. 

But perhaps 'The Wiccan Bible.' Mainly because it is great for me to experiment with and it has a good herb guide and crystal uses.


----------



## Caron (Feb 24, 2008)

My most favorite book ever would have to be James Clavell's Shogun.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, everyone has had their say. This isn't a thread to discuss religion or anyone's disagreement with it. This is a thread to discuss your favorite book.

Sounds like it's about time to discuss the next book.


----------



## GivePeaceAChance (Feb 25, 2008)

WHY ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE BIBLE?
come on everybody
we're here for poetry and prose.

let's not get religious like this, there's no need


----------



## GivePeaceAChance (Feb 25, 2008)

*ahem*


anyways.
fiction: The Lord of the Rings, His Dark Materials - Phillip Pullman, The Vampire Chronicals - Anne Rice, The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams, 1984 - George Orwell

and uh... :roll: I don't read non-fiction


----------



## Kideternity (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 3, 

F Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
Jean Dominique Bauby - The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
John Krakauer - Into The Wild (might be my favorite as I was absolutely enthralled by the book, and the awesome movie and I haven't stopped thinking about it since I read it 6 months ago)


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 25, 2008)

The Dragon Jousters series - Mercedes Lackey

It's four books actually, but they're all so amazing that I can't single out one of them as being the best.


----------



## shipwrecker (Feb 25, 2008)

Goodnight Moon - M.W. Brown


----------



## datter (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got too many "favorite" books to pick just one TRUE favorite above all else, but that said The Hobbit will always hold a special place with me. I've read it about 6 or 7 times over the years.


----------



## A_New_Dawn (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm, got about 5 or so...

Eragon
Eldest
This Present Darkness
Piercing the Darkness
The Oath

As for the Bible, yes I believe it to be true and a great piece of literature. People don't always read the Bible simply because it's a great book, they read it to sometimes get help and make good choices in life. 

Evolution is also a "theory" just like creation, we have just been brain-washed all these years into thinking it's fact, it isn't, it's someones op, nothing more. And yes Malone, there is numerious evidence to suggest a world-wide catastrophic flood. Such as the Grand Canyon, rivers don't flow uphill, and since the Colorado would have had to do so to create the Canyon, it's wrong, a massive flood created it in about 2min, not 200,000 years. 

Bottom Line: You can't have Evolution mixed with Creation, by embracing one, you deny the other. Microevolution actually exists and happens, macro 
doesn't and has NEVER been proven accurate or true.
--AND


----------



## Angel101 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, this is an easy question. 

White Oleander by Janet Fitch. Her writing is so poetic and beautiful. It draws me in, and I sometimes find myself holding my breath as I read her words. I guess I'm just afraid that if I breathe, I'll lose the feeling of inspiration I gather from her work. She's truly an artist.


----------



## Faustling (Feb 29, 2008)

A_New_Dawn said:


> Evolution is also a "theory" just like creation, we have just been brain-washed all these years into thinking it's fact, it isn't, it's someones op, nothing more. And yes Malone, there is numerious evidence to suggest a world-wide catastrophic flood. Such as the Grand Canyon, rivers don't flow uphill, and since the Colorado would have had to do so to create the Canyon, it's wrong, a massive flood created it in about 2min, not 200,000 years.



You wanna talk about evidence? Whether or not there's something to your Canyon evidence we shouldn't leave out the incredible amounts of evidence in favor of evolution.
Sure, it's a theory. But it's a theory supported by both _faith _and _evidence _as opposed to Creationism which is supported by _faith _and opposed by the _evidence._
Sorry about the off-topicness, folks. I just can't help myself sometimes.

As for a favorite book... I really can't pick. I have a hard enough time picking a favorite author and could even less pick a specific book.
I've always had a thing for "Rendezvous with Rama"by Arthur C. Clarke though.


----------



## janeslife (Feb 29, 2008)

The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde

Runner-Ups:
Pride and Prejudice
Rebecca
The Importance of Being Earnest
Breakfast of Champions
Clockwork Orange


----------



## Stonez (Mar 3, 2008)

Just Me said:


> Time doesn't change, love - it's a constant


 
When I read this, I nearly lolled in my seat. Time is the system of those sequential relations that any event has to any other, as past, present, or future, or an indefinite and continuous duration regarded as that in which events succeed one another. In 1967, the 13th General Conference on Weights and Measures first defined the International System (SI) unit of time, the second, in terms of atomic time rather than the motion of the Earth. Specifically, a second was defined as the duration of 9,192,631,770 cycles of microwave light absorbed or emitted by the hyperfine transition of cesium-133 atoms in their ground state undisturbed by external fields. _This type of measurement is the most accurate to date. _Even so, it is only accurate to 2 nanoseconds per day. So, is time constant? Even at the same point at ground state undisturbed by external fields, our seconds, dependent upon cesium-133 atoms, differ by 2 nanoseconds. Also, atomic clocks placed at orbital heights recorded time passing just slightly faster than those at sea level. Where gravity, and hence a curvature of space, was greatest time moved more slowly; where it was not, more quickly. The passage of time as we record and experience it here was actually _slower_ than in space. _At places effected by a greater gravity, or, where the curvature of space is greater, the time passes more slowly. _V=D/T where V=velocity, D=distance, and T=time. In order to find time using that equation, it would be set up D/V=T. Let us assume that the velocity is infinite just to illustrate my point. Once something has the property of infinite speed (or velocity, which it does in this example), then it also gains the property of infinite gravity. Since gravity is the distortion of space, and if space remains intact, then the infinite space would fold in on itself. At this point, space becomes 1. Meaning that space is a point. The object would then have 0 degrees of motion and 0 distance to travel. The answer can be looked at in two ways. One: The distance being traveled is 0, the velocity being traveled is infinite, the time is 0. There is no time. Or, two: The distance being traveled is 0, the velocity being traveled is also 0 because it is not traveling (although infinite velocity implies an appearance and reappearence in a timeless instant...so technically, it does not have to travel at all to have an infinite velocity), and so the time is undefined (which is a nasty little term that math majors have created to use instead of the word infinity). So, the time would be infinity. Either way, it is irrelevant, because time either does not exist, or it infinitly exists, and your statement is destroyed, because time can obviously be effected. Never constant, indeed it is relative. That made me laugh, and then it annoyed me, so i had to write this.

Moving on, I do _believe, _it is my opinion that God is real. Sweet, end of debate. I believe it; I have faith in it. Try to tell someone that an opinion or belief is wrong. HA! Doesn't work. Moving on...

Just to remain topical...
Favorite Fiction: The Bartimaeus Trilogy, Jonathan Stroud
Favorite Non: I have a few; The Metaphysics of Morals, Immanuel Kant
The Bible, Various authors, God inspired.
Night, Elie Wiesel?

(Oh, one more thing. Why does Adam and Eve have to mean Adam and Eve? Why does one day have to mean 24 hours? Why does 2 of each species have to mean 2 of EVERY species? Can something not be meant loosely? lol. One of my biggest pet peeves is a mention of time in arguements trying to defraud something. God lives in eternity, we live in a finite time...obviously our view of a day is probably different. He blinks; we die.)

Oh, and Faustling...I was unaware that God was not supported by evidence?  When other evidences fail to give any real answer, people are left desiring whatever causal effect may have created the Universe.  That causal effect, to many, is God...evidence by ommition...Also, I was unaware that evolution had an incredible stockpile of evidence that supported it   (From what I know, most of the experiments that have been done are flawed...with the exception of microevolution...but macroevolution has NEVER been proved unless it was done in a flawed manner.)  Read "Case for a Creator" or "More than a Carpenter".  Im sure there is more, too.  But there is a lot of evidence AGAINST evolution, lol.

Mostly just wanted to pick on the poor fella who said time was a constant,
<3
Stonez


----------



## One_Who_Writes_Fantasy (Mar 3, 2008)

----


----------



## dead_soul (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! Anything includes vampire Lestat ROCKS!! Harry Potter comes next.


----------



## Leamadzw (Mar 12, 2008)

_'Dawn',_ and the following 4 books of the series by Virginia Andrews.
_'Heaven and Dark Angel',_ also both by Virginia Andrews.
_'Flowers in the Attic',_ again, Virginia Andrews.
_'Shoppaholic & Baby'_, Sophie Kinsela.
_'A boy called IT'_, can't remember his name, was so long ago.
_'Drowning Ruth'_, again can't remember the authour.


----------



## PageOfCups (Mar 21, 2008)

The Banned and the Banished (a series of five made up of Wit'ch Fire, Wit'ch Storm, Wit'ch War, Wit'ch Gate and Wit'ch Star) is the best series I've ever read. They're written by James Clemens and I couldn't recomend anything more.


----------



## Sam (Mar 21, 2008)

kingajcice said:
			
		

> Using this calculation, you can't find a single thing on Earth over 6000 years old.



Oh my God, that is the biggest load of crap I have ever read anywhere! So the bones of dinosaurs were planted by some guy who overdid the whole 'April Fools' thing and decided to play a massive prank on everyone? Oh yeah, you've got a brilliant point there. I'm not being mean, but wise up. The earth has existed for aeons. And for someone to say that the Bible is a work of non-fiction obviously hasn't seen all the glaring mistakes in it. 

Oh, I would post my favourite book, but I already did. I just had to address this issue.

Sam.


----------



## LittleTiny (Mar 22, 2008)

My favorite fiction book is A Tale of Two Cities.

My favorite nonfiction book is The Art of War.


----------



## sumthingnice (Mar 22, 2008)

Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann


----------



## lilacstarflower (Mar 22, 2008)

sense and sensibility - my comfort read that I will NEVER tire of.

Colonel Brandon *SWOON*


----------



## Serpentine (Mar 22, 2008)

_Bridge of San Luis Rey_ by *Thorton Wilder
*


----------



## theussr (Mar 23, 2008)

ieuan said:


> The Bible is the most popular book ever, it is non-fiction it's about real people in nreal time over the eons. To get a charter to prinmt a Bible is like getting a charter to print money, it's a goldmine. Guarranteed to sell. There have been billions of Bibles printed and billions of homes have one, can you say that about any other book? I think not.



The phone book?
I've recently read The Catcher in the Rye, I'd recommend it to everyone. I've never seen a book written in the manner that it was, where it does not skip around in time and such. It is the events of about 48 hours in the life of Holden Caulfield. I could akin it to the show 24 (although I wouldn't want to) in such that it does not skip ahead to "later that day..." or "3 days later" or any such thing.

Could anyone suggest a book which regards time in a similar manner?


----------



## Roxane (Mar 23, 2008)

Wuthering Hights - Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Sam (Mar 23, 2008)

ieuan said:


> The Bible is the most popular book ever, it is non-fiction it's about real people in nreal time over the eons. To get a charter to prinmt a Bible is like getting a charter to print money, it's a goldmine. Guarranteed to sell. There have been billions of Bibles printed and billions of homes have one, can you say that about any other book? I think not.



Mao-Tse-Tung's _Quotations from Chairman Mao _has sold over a billion copies. It may not be in every home, but it is the second best-selling book behind the Bible. 

Sam.


----------



## BuildUpThatWall (Mar 24, 2008)

The Brother's Karamazov - Dostoevsky  

Only wish Ivan was not so ill fated.


----------



## cryptika (Apr 2, 2008)

Easy first: _To Kill A Mockingbird_, Harper Lee

Runners-up:
* _She's Come Undone_, Wally Lamb
* _The Blind Assassin, _Margaret Atwood
* _The Great Gatsby, _F. Scott Fitzgerald
*_ Tully_, Paullina Simons


----------



## RebelGoddess (Apr 11, 2008)

ALL of Jasper Fforde's books, especially the Thursday Next series. 

Thursday Next Series:
-The Eyre Affair
-Lost in a Good Book
-The Well of Lost Plots
-Something Rotten
-First Among Sequels

Nursery Crime Series:
-The Big Over Easy
-The Fourth Bear

A very close second is the Monkeewrench series by P.J. Tracy. My favorite novel in that series is definitely the first one (for which the series is named): Monkeewrench

Racheal


----------



## desm (May 25, 2008)

The Eyre Affair is great. I've bought "Lost in a good book" and intend to read that. But, th big over easy, and the fourth bear are much much better. The fourth bear actually is incredibly good.
Thief of time by terry Pratchett is a better, and very good book.
The best piece of non-fiction is "The Lion and the Unicorn" by Richard Aldous, about two Victorian British premiers, Gladstone and Disreali. It's amazing how he made what you may think is a dry topic so interesting. 
The God Delusion and "Medieval Lives - Terry Jones" are pretty well written non-fiction.


----------

